# reverse sneezing?? with video...



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

apple just went to the vet the other day and got the all clear in the health department....but when she does this it scares me!!! i get scared shes choking on somthing or she has unjured her throat.....does this look liek somthing i should be concerned about or is it just a case of reverse sneezing.....if you all agree that its something concerning i will be running to the vet lol....but i thought i would get some opinions first.....thanks!!!


----------



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

ill add that this is the worst one shes ever done and usually they only last for about 10 seconds.....and it seems to be provoked when she reaches her head around to her back to lick or scatch her back, leg or butt......


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

roxi does this and so did my staff before her so i dont think its anything to worry about i do rub her throat when it happens and it seems to work. but i dont think that anything it wrong with her. i love her colouring by the way love the black on her back


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Godric doesn't do this, but Gretel does and i've asked the vet and he said it was okay?

I'd still get a second opinion if you're worried, it scares the bajeezus out of me


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Shayley doesn't really do this but Kizzie does more. Not like this exactly but something like it. When she does I just rub her little throat and she immediately stops. I hate when they do that it scares me  I feel bad for Kizzes when she does that though.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My boy did it all the time. Mainly when he got too excited-someone he liked at the door, we came home, etc.

Our baby does it when she drinks her water too fast. 

My friend has 2 chi's who both do it. She calls it "the whompers". I attributed it to being a chi thing since my childhood dog before our boy also did it.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

A few of mine will do the reverse sneezing too. Mari has bad attacks when she gets really excited. :lol: Like if we've been gone for a while & come home. I have to hold my finger over one of her nostrils & she finally calms enough to start licking me & eventually it'll go away. Matilda does it but it's more triggered by eating fast or "burping up" fluid after she eats certain foods. Marley does it but his is triggered more by throat contact. I worry his is more trachea related. I've not had it checked out & it's not horrible nor does it happen when he runs around a lot. Just when something is tight around his neck (collar) or if he leans over something & puts pressure on his neck. For him...I rub his neck & it gets better.

It looks normal to me...especially if that's as bad as it's been. Seems like mild reverse sneezing to me.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

MChis said:


> A few of mine will do the reverse sneezing too. Mari has bad attacks when she gets really excited. :lol: Like if we've been gone for a while & come home. I have to hold my finger over one of her nostrils & she finally calms enough to start licking me & eventually it'll go away.


Yep! :lol: 
We are home to the honking dog here, my husband thinks it's hilarious but if Bijou gets excited, barks too much or drinks water too fast he has a RS attack, and he just walks around honking literally :lol: and because of his size it's like a squeak/honk


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Seems like reverse sneezing to me too. My Pip does this when he gets excited. When I come home, when he knows his food is coming.. etc. :lol:


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Willow does the same thing to, but never that long. She does it when she's excited, or drinks water or eats too fast. I just cover her nose and she is fine.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Mine both reverse sneeze a lot!! She stopped when she was scratching so I wouldn't worry at all put your fingers other both her nostrils and she will stop eventually I've had one attack where daisy took ages to stop that was the only time I've panicked but it was way longer than this


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

Yip Cici does this too, I am the same with a few people here I hold my finger over her nostril and it forces her to swallow and so it stops or something? but yeah it helps. My brothers staffy does this a lot to so you have nothing to worry about


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I had heard of the reverse sneezing but didn't know what it was, my chi's do it too. I took my oldest one to the vet for it years ago and was told not to worry about it.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

btw thanks for the video. that was helpful.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Pixie and Paige do it lots to, esp paige she has the tiniest of noses, maybe thats why


----------



## Marley23 (Sep 16, 2010)

my marley does it as well its when she gets really excited! it goes away pretty quickly!


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

Lily does this as well. She did it a lot when we first got her. By alot I meant 15+ times a day. It eventually slowed and was only happening a few times a week. It started up again and once I sat and thought about it, it started back up when we switched her food. We went and got a different food and it slowed down again. We have narrowed it down to either chicken or grains. Now she only does it when she gets too excited.


----------



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

thanks everyone that helped alot!!! shes done it since i got her as a puppy but it was never long like this......ill start trying to cover her nose next time i hope it helps!!!! thanks for everyones advice!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

This is a great thread.. Both of mine does this and i never knew what it was!
I didnt think it was anything too serious because it only really happens after they drink, so i thought they were just drinking too fast which was making them do this noise!
nice to know its quite common and nothin 2 worry about


----------



## LucyChi (Aug 11, 2010)

Lucy does that when she gets really excited. My cousins pom does it too. The vet said it was nothing wrong, just happens.


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

Alfie does this too when he's excited or has been running around. The breeder I got him from actually included it on the information sheet they gave us with Alfie, as he said some owners get worried and go to the vets, and that some inexperienced vets don't know what it is and will actually needlessly medicate the dog for it.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Honey does this when she is very excited although not as bad as that and not frequently


----------



## Kristina (Jan 9, 2011)

Noah and Truly both had reverse sneezing pretty consistantly when i first got them. They are 5 and 7 month's now and rarely do it anymore, only when excited. Quinn is 10 weeks and i have never heard him reverse sneeze.


----------

